# Python Massage



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Absolutely NO FREAKIN' WAY would I be able to do this. I guess if you visit the Phillipines you can put this on your bucket list of things to do there.

http://www.krdo.com/news/Philippines-zoo-offers-python-massage/26185410


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

As long as they had a crew of folks ready to pull the snakes off in case they got too squeezy, I might try it


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Um..... NO, just *NO*!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Wouldn't bother me, but those pythons better be skilled masseuses, otherwise it's just an expensive novelty... and it looks like it is just that. 

Paging the Chiropractor, Dr. Boa Constrictor, and Nurse Chrysopelea, (Flying Snake)...:googly:


----------

